# Windkraft die Zweite



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Okt. 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Anfang des Jahres hatte ich das Thema schon mal eingestellt und ich habe viele Anregungen aus dem Forum mitgenommen. Nun ist das Jahr fast vorbei, mein Vorgarten immer noch nicht fertig und an ein Windrad war nicht zu denken. Vieleicht wirds ja im Winter, wenn ich die Projekte im Haus erledigt habe... 
Warum ich das Thema nochmal anfange ist eine heiße Diskussion über Solarenergie, aus der ich für mich mitgenommen habe, der Windkraftdirektantrieb ist die verlustloseste Möglichkeit, den Teich vom Netz zu bekommen. 

Als erstes will ich einfach mal ein paar einfache Windkraftfragen erklären (für die dies nicht wissen und interressiert) 
Es gibt Vertikal und Horizontolrotoren.

Die Horizontaltotoren sind jene welche an den Autobahnen stehen. Diese haben das Problem, das sie immer in die Windrichtung nachgeführt werden müssen. 
Heißt Wind dreht, das windrad muß wieder in den Wind gestelt werden.

Einfacher von der funktionsweise und vom Aufbau sind Vertikalrotoren. Diese sind unabhängig von der Windrichtung und drehen immer in die selbe Richtung. 

Der einfachste Vertreter ist der Savanious Rotor, ein Beispiel sind die Werbedrehdinger, die sich wie blöd drehen, wenn man vorbei fährt. Das ist der Savanious.

Als weiteres gibt es noch den Lenz Rotor, der ähnlich funktioniert aber ein höheres Drehmoment hat. Ein einfaches Beipiel däfür sind vieleicht Windgeschwindigkeitsmesser, die sehen aus wie Schöpfkellen am Mast.  

Es gibt noch den Darrieus  Rotor der mit Flügeln ein wenig anders aufgebaut ist.  (kann man googlen)

Am einfachsten zu bauen sind der Savanios und der Lenz. (wer Lust hat einen zu bauen)

Das allergrößte Problem besteht bei der verschattung des Geländes. Die meisten haben schöne Zäune und Hecken um den Garten. Somit muß der Rortor nach oben. 
Hat man günstiger Weise einen Baum in der Hauptwindrichtung gepflanzt ist das auch nicht wirklich hilfreich für den Rotor. 

Für mich heißt das, das Ding muß auf irgendein Dach. Und genau da fangen die wirklichen Probleme an. Wie bekomme ich eine Drehbewegung 15 m Transportiert?   

Ein Vorschlag war, das Ganze unterirdich mit im Rohr gelagerten Rohren zu machen. Die Idee ist mir sehr Sympatisch, aber wenn ich das meiner Frau erkläre "Du Schatz, ich hau morgen mal die Terrasse weg, ich brauch nen 1 m tiefen Schacht um zwei Rohre für meine Windradspinnerei zu verlegen" , keine Ahnung, ich frag einfach nicht...

Als weiteres muß ein passender Filter gebaut werden. Aus meiner heutigen Sicht so, das man einfach eine Strömung erzeugt und keine Höhe pumpen muß.

Ich weiß es immer noch nicht richtig, und stelle das Thema einfach nochmal zu Ideenfindung ein.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Servus Thomas

Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit eine Luftpumpe mit dem Windrad zu betreiben und diese Luft zur Förderung, anstatt der Mammutpumpe (Beitrag von DSP) zu nutzen. Könnte mir auch Öl als Kraftüberträger vorstellen .

Dies würde nur einen/zwei Schlauch gebrauchen und keine aufwändige Verlegung eines Rohres + Getriebe. 

Mit der "Öl-Methode" könnte ich mir auch ein Schöpfrad als Wassertransporteur vorstellen.

Allerdings wie der Wirkungsgrad aussieht 

Nur mal so meine Gedanken


----------



## Nikolai (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Helmut,
die Idee mit der Energieübertragung mittels Luft und dann noch in Kombination mit einer Mamutpumpe ist einfach genial. Damit hast du meine jahrelangen Überlegungen komplett über den Haufen geworfen. Werde bestimmt im Winter Zeit finden dieses umzusetzen. Bestechend daran ist, daß die Standortfrage damit erheblich leichter zu lösen ist.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo,

die Mamutpumpe ist als solches sehr genial und gehört zu meinen Favoriten. Nur denke ich, dass ich auf die Länge nur Luft kompremiere? Die Mamutpumpe habe ich auch im Viser, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die Leistung erziehle um wirkliche Pumpleistung zu erreichen. 

Mit dem Öl weiß ich nicht wie Du meinst? Doch schon, aber keine Ideen zur Umsetzung. gib mir bitte eine Idee zum googlen.

Mein aktueller Favorit ist eine Rohrpumpe nur als Strömungserzeuger, somit brauche ich kein Wasser zu heben. 

Dazu passend brauche ich einen Filter, der nichts weiter ist, wie ein Stück eine Erweiterung vom Teich, wo ich eine Strömung durchleite. Was ich als Problem sehe, ist der Vorfilter fürs Grobe. Der muß komplett unter Wasser. Ich habe nur keine Idee, wie ich den ganzen Plunder absammeln soll. Einfach Siebe davor ist Wartungsintensiv und somit nicht unbedingt mein Fall. Der weiter Filterverlauf ist dann recht einfach, zumal ich den Pflanzen wieder die Möglichkeit gebe Ihr Werk zu tun. 
Meine Vorstellung ist, ein paar Kammern zu bilden, die Pflanzen in ein paar Roste zu stecken und das Wasser kann an den Wurzeln vorbeiplätschen. 
die Überlegung dabei ist, der Strömung möglicht wenig in den Weg zu stellen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ich hab mal fix skizziert, wie ich mir das denke.



 

Ich denke, wenn mann nur eine Strömung erzeugt wird die Leistung nebensächlicher. 
Entweder Wind und es geht richtig ab oder kein Wind und es passiert nichts. 

Ich denke (ohne Erfahrung zu haben), dass man bei allen Systemen, ddas Wasser zu heben sehr viel Energie dafür benötigt wird. Somit denke ich eine Strömung passt am besten zum Wind.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Zitat Thomas:
"Die Mamutpumpe ist als solches sehr genial und gehört zu meinen Favoriten. Nur denke ich, dass ich auf die Länge nur Luft kompremiere? Die Mamutpumpe habe ich auch im Viser, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die Leistung erziehle um wirkliche Pumpleistung zu erreichen."
(kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich einzelne Sätze zitiere)
Hallo Thomas,

Die Länge der Luftleitung spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Reibungsverluste sind bei genügendem Querschnitt zu vernachlässigen. Komprimieren mußt Du immer, ob kurze oder lange Leitung, auf den Druckunterschied der sich aus der Wassersäule ergibt. Also bei einer Ausströmöffnung von z.B. 1m unterm Wasserspiegel auf 0,1 bar. Durch die Länge der Leitung wird es bei der erstmaligen Inbetriebnahme zu einer Verzögerung kommen, da Du ein größeres Volumen zu Komprimieren hast. Wenn Du keine Druckverluste durch Leckagen hast, hat die Leitungslänge keinen Einfluß auf das Leistungsvermögen Deiner Anlage. 
Ohne das ich jetzt genaue Daten hätte, bin ich überzeugt, daß Du damit auch mit geringer Leistung bei entsprechender Auslegung zu einem günstigeren Wirkungsgrad kommst, als mit einer mechanisch angetriebenen Schiffschraube.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Helmut,
aus Deiner Skizze entnehme ich, daß das Steigrohr schräg nach oben führt. Nach meinem Verständnis müßten sich dabei die Luftperlen an der Innenrohrfläche sammeln und in einer großen Blase am Rohr entlang nach Oben wandern. Mindert das nicht erheblich den Wirkungsgrad? Oder ist Deine Skizze eine vereinfachte Darstellung?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Nikolai,

hast oder willst Du ein Windrad betreiben? Wer so einen genialen Teich baut, der betreibt sicher auch ein Windrad.

Die Mamutpumpe:
Ich denke, die Mamutpumpe braucht sehr viel Leistung, da ein paar Blubbern nichts bewegen, sondern da muß es richtig zur Sache gehen. 
Bezogen auf Windkraft denke ich, die Windböhe kommt, der Druck wird aufgebaut, die eine Blubber quält sich raus und die Windböhe ist wieder weg.
(Das Steigrohr muß reletiv senkrech stehen und warscheinlich mindestens einen Meter tief im Teich stehen.)

Die Rohrpumpe:
Die Windböhe kommt, das Wasser setzt sich in Bewegung, die Windböhe ist weg und das Ganze steht wieder, aber ich habe einen "Pumperfolg".  

Wenn ich nur wüsste, wie man das richtig macht...

Auf alle Fälle überlege ich, wie auch schwache Winde genutzt werden können. Dabei kostet es viel Energie, das Wasser zu heben. Wenn man das Ganze als Schöpfrad auslegt wird das Ganze so aussehen: Windböhe kommt, das Schöpfrad hebt das Wasser, Windböhe weg -> Wind und Wasserrad drehen durch das Gewicht alles wieder zurück.

Ich habe halt keine Windkrafterfahrung, aber wenn ich mir Videos anschaue zu Eigenbauwindräder, ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese nicht konstant laufen sondern mal kurz richtg drehen und dann wieder vor sich hinlempeln und dann wieder richtig Fahrt aufnehmen. 
Wenn mein Windrad so laufen sollte, denke ich, dass ich nur Druck aufbaue, aber kein bissl Wasser bewege. Aus diesem Grund gehen die Überlegungen dahin, wie kann ich die Anlaufenergie verringern. Man weiß es nicht. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Servus Tüftler

Hmmm ....

Meine Gedanken gingen in Richtung .... 

Wenn ein Windrad eine Wasserpumpe betreiben kann, dann kann sie auch einen Luftpresser oder Blasbalg betreiben ... dann ein Luftvorratsbehälter .... aus diesem "Zwischendepot" betreibt man wie hier beschrieben



			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pumpenleistung ist stark von der Einblastiefe der Luft abhängig, wobei natürlich tiefer besser ist.
> __ Blei relativ flachen Teichen, wie deinem, kommt so die Ansaugöffnung schnell in Bodennähe,
> was aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht gut ist (Temperaturschichtung, Schlamm aufwühlen, ...).
> 
> ...


einen Filter ....

Zum Öl ..... hier würde sich ein hydrostatischer Antrieb anbieten ... direkt an das Windrad angeflanscht ..... am anderen Ende des Kreislaufes wird dann eine Pumpe betrieben ....

Ob allerdings die Kraft des Windrades ausreicht ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Helmut,

Die gezeigte Pumpe ist ja ein gutes Beispiel:
1,6 m Rotordurchmesser und dann die Aussage "bis 1000 L/Stunde" 

Was heißt das? War da Sturm und Sie haben gemessen? Ich denke vieleicht ja, zumindest viel Wind.

An einem "normalen" Tag wie heute wo eine leichte Briese übers Land weht, drehen auch die großen Windräder bei uns in der Gegend sehr langsam. 

Wieviel würde das Windrad heute fördern? 
600 l / Stunde, 10 Liter je Minute? 
oder eher 60 l/ Stunde 1 Liter je Minute?

Förderhöhe bei Messung? 

Oder anders wielviel Luft spudelt heute? Ab und an ein Bläschen, pumpt das ganze ein wenig, oder erreicht man ein halbwegs erträgliches Ergebnis?

Ich tippe auf hier und da ein Blässchen und keine bis wenig Pumpleistung.

Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptproblem, dass das ganze auch bei geringem Wind funzt.

Der 1,6 meter Rotor ist OK und ich würde bis 2 Meter gehen. Alles andere bringt Probleme mit meiner Frau...

Mann weiß es nicht und ich bekomme keine Erfahrungen zusammen, von jemandem, der das schon mal gebastelt hat. (Die meisten laden Akkus und schließen irgendetwas an...)

Mit dem Öl weiß ich auch nicht so recht, gefunden habe ich nur Beiträge zu Pressen und Baggern. 

Auf alle Fälle müsste das Öl im Kreislauf fließen, damit man es nicht hoch und runter pumpen muß.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Servus Thomas



> Auf alle Fälle müsste das Öl im Kreislauf fließen, damit man es nicht hoch und runter pumpen muß.


Exakt 

Also braucht es bei Öl zwei Leitungen (Schläuche)
Bei Luft reicht einer

Es ging mir da um eine flexible Verlegung ... die "Kardan"-Lösung, wie weiter vorne angedacht, ist ja recht unflexibel

Vielleicht hat ja Peter auch noch eine Lösung in Peto ... wäre schön wenn er sich hier dazu äussern würde ...... Peetttteeeeeerrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Meinst Du den schwarzen Peteringenieur? 

Der rechnet wieder solange, bis gar nichts mehr funzt 

Ja, der Ingenieur wäre wirklich mal gut.

Peeettteeeer


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*


----------



## Galaxis (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Die Umwandlung der mechanischen Energie des Rotors in elektrische, pneumatische oder hydraulische Energie ist mit erheblichem Verlust verbunden, wobei das Komprimieren von Luft und deren Umwandlung in mechanische Energie den geringsten Wirkungsgrad ergibt, hätte jedoch den Vorteil der Speichermöglichkeit.
Öl als Energieträger zu nutzen ist sehr risikoreich. Bei einer Undichte hat man schnell einen imensen, kaum wieder gut zu machenden Schaden im Garten.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Galaxis,

schön, das Du hier mitdiskutierst. 
Mit dem Öl ist OK. 

Aber der Hinweis von Helmut mit der Luft ist interessant. Ich habe es auch erst falsch verstanden, aber ich denke die Idee ist Bestechend einfach:

Einen Schlauch hüben und drüben einen Stöpsel rein und miteinander verbinden, Druck aufbauen und schon kann man die Bewegung mit (vermute ich) mit wenig Reibung über weitere Strecken übertragen. Einfach das Windrad an einen Stöpsel anschließen. 
Problem wird sein, die Sache dicht zu bekommen, aber wie ich finde eine sehr geniale Idee.

Richtig Helmut?

Thomas


----------



## Kuton (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallöchen zusammen,

Ich bin auch frad am Windrad planen, wird ein Lenz2 Design.
Ich werde das allerdings nur für die Gartenbeleuchtung nutzen, da für 50 Watt oder mehr an Pumpenleistung ein deutlich zu großes Windrad notwendig wäre.

Laut Berechnungstabelle, sagen wir 50 Watt, wären z.b bei 11m/s Windgeschwindigkeit ein 2m breiter und 1m hoher Dreiflügler notwendig.

Das ist mir zu groß und ich habe hier wenig Wind. Bahndamm und Lärmschutzwand darauf  würden einen sehr hohen Mast nötig machen min 10m

Damit ihr allerdings sieht, wie groß ein Davonius sein müsste der Machnisch Wasser hebt und damit ihr auch eine andere Technik der mechanischen Wasserhebung sieht, kuckt euch mal dieses Video an 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfOYmBEk9lM
Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Das haut glaub ich doch nicht hin. 
Das Problem ist, das die Luft komprimiert sein muß.
Und somit müssen beide Stöpsel miteinander verbunden sein. 
Wenn sich das so darstellt kann man auch eine Stange von A nach B legen.

Kann man die Luft nicht komprimieren, wird das vom Windrad erledig und es ist wie Galaxis beschrieben hat sehr uneffektiv.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Ralf,

in Deinem Video sieht man gut, warum ich nicht pumpen (Wasser heben) will. Weil es nicht effektiv ist. 
Somit denke ich über eine Strömung mit Filter nach. 
Das Video ist sicher bei gutem Wind aufgenommen. Schwächelt der Wind etwas, bewegt sich da bestimmt nichts mehr. 

Die Konstruktion??? ich weiß es nicht, die ganze schwere Archimediche Schraube muß bewegt werde, dieSchläuche auch??? 

Drum ist es mir wichtig, auch bei schwächeldem Wind ein Wasser durch den Filter zu schicke, wenn auch nicht viel.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Die Mammutpumpe pumpt tatsächlich besser, wenn das Steigrohr einigermaßen senkrecht steht,
aber man kann ja auch einen senkrechten Teil und dann einen waagrechten Teil bauen:
Ich habe 3 Stk. 100er-Rohrbögen mit Radius ca. 800 mm zusammengesteckt
und blase somit in ca. 1,5 m Tiefe über einen 1/2"-Schlauch Luft ein.
Dann schließt ein ca. 10 m langer annähernd waagrechter Teil an,
an dessen höchster Stelle ich ein T-Stück als Luftabscheider eingebaut habe.
Förderleistung: 20.000 Liter pro Stunde - gemessen, nicht vom Karton gelesen!
(Einen Sprudelstein verwende ich nicht - auch wenn der die Leistung verbessert:
Der ist nach wenigen Monaten zugelegt und ich will das nicht alles immer zerlegen.)

Die Idee mit der windbetriebenen Luftpumpe gefällt mir sehr gut!
Ich würde dazu ein langlebiges Kapselgebläse nehmen, 
wie es z.B. auch in der von mir verwendeten Becker-Pumpe eingebaut ist.
Das Windrad könnte mit Übersetzung und Freilauf direkt an deren anderem Wellenstumpf drehen,
womit man im Falle einer Flaute einfach elektrisch pumpen kann.
Die Filterbakterien haben sonst ohnehin keine Freude 
und verröcheln nach wenigen Stunden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

schön, dass Du hier mitdiskutierst, Du und Deine Berechnungen wurden schon vermißt 

Mit der Beckerpumpe lese ich morgen nach. 

Aber mit den Bakterien ist mir in sofern egal, da ich einen Pflanzenfilter einsetze und auch zukünftig einen Pflanzenfilter einsetzen will (sieht Besser aus, weil er auch blüht...) 

Also die permanente Pumpleistung ist nicht mein Thema(Habs hier im Teichforum gelernt und es stimmt auch).

Denkst  Du wirklich, das man permanent genug Luft produzieren kann, dass die Pumpe funktioniert??? 

Ich stelle mir das sehr abstrakt vor und weiß wirklich nicht was das Ergebniss dieser Spinnerei ist. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,
wenn ich meine vielen anderen Ideen abgearbeitet habe, werde ich bestimmi auch ein Windrad bauen. Bisher scheiterte es daran, daß ich in Teichnähe keine brauchbaren Windverhältnisse habe. Ein dichter Baumbestand läßt nur wenig Wind zu, und wenn dann ist er verwirbelt, so daß sich die lokale Windrichtung ständig ändert. Über dem Vorbau von meinem Haus pfeift der Wind nur so um die Ecke, ist aber zu weit weg. Deshalb tendierte ich bisher zu einer elektrischen Energieübertragung. Obwöhl ich vom Fach bin scheute ich aber bisher den Aufwand. Die Übertragung mittels einer Luftpumpe und die simple Mamutpumpentechnik sind genial einfach zu verwirklichen und die Verlustleistung dürfte eher gering sein.
Was am Ende dabei rauskommt kann ich auch nicht sagen. Meine Erfahrungen mit derartigen Pumpen beschränken sich auf ein Billigfiltersystem aus der Aquaristik, das aber sehr effektiv war. 
Das System bestand aus einer Membranpumpe 10W und einem Steigrohr 20-30 cm mit einem Schwammfilter im Ansaugbereich. Die Umwälzung war enorm, solange die Ausströmöffnung auf Wasserspiegelniveau war, nahm aber rapide ab, sobald eine Förderhöhe überwunden werden mußte. Bei 5-10cm ging die Fördermenge zu Null.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas!
Deine Lösung mit dem Pflanzenfilter gefällt mir sehr gut 
- bitte lass uns bei Gelegenheit Näheres dazu wissen!

Die Wirkungsgrade der Energieumwandlung sind tatsächlich nicht berauschend
(vor allem nicht in den Leistungsklassen, mit denen wir arbeiten),
und ich habe überlegt, die Windradwelle direkt ohne Umlenkung ins Wasser zu führen.
Wenn das Windrad aber weiter weg steht und die Energie also "transportiert" werden muss,
gefällt mir die Idee der Luftpipeline schon recht gut - nicht zuletzt,
weil man damit die von mir präferierte Mammutpumpe betreiben kann.
Ob man die mechanische Energie jetzt 
über meterlange Wellen und mehrere Winkeltriebe überträgt,
was zwar lustig, aber auch wartungsintensiv und korrosionsanfällig ist,
um dann am Ende eine Propellerpumpe anzutreiben, die Tiere schnetzelt und zuwächst
oder Luft pumpt, wird im Wesentlichen g´hupft wie g´hatscht sein.

Bleibt die Frage, mit welchem Pumpenprinzip die Luft zu pumpen ist:
Kreisel-Gebläse scheiden aufgrund unzureichenden Druckes aus;
Kolben- und Membranpumpen stellen eine ungleimmäßige Last für´s Windrad dar,
könnten aber funktionieren (z.B. Poliamidpumpenkörper, Nirokolben, Kugelventile,...).
Die Besten Erfahrungen habe ich aber mir dem Zollergebläse oder Flügelzellenrad
der Beckerpumpe (gebraucht aus dem Ibäh ca. 50 Euronen) gemacht:
Mächtige Leistung und mitllerweile 2 Jahre Dauerbetrieb ohne Leistungsabfall
sprechen für sich. Verschleissen können nur die Graphit(?)-Schieber
und die gibt´s günstig als Ersatzteil.
Man muss da natürlich auch nicht unbedingt nur elektrisch dran drehen,
das wird´s per Windrad auch tun. Allerdings wird eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl nötig sein,
was eine Übersetzung ins Schnelle erforderlich macht.
Leider kann ich euich nicht sagen, wo man sowas kaufen kann 
(ich kenn´s nur kombiniert mit dem Elektromotor).
Muss jetzt zu einer Besprechung ...


P.S.: Galaxis´ Bedenken gegen über einer Ölhydraulik teile ich auch!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Mal ganz fix zwischendurch

Zum Pflanzenfilter findest Du hier sehr viele Beiträge. 
Letzlich ist es ein oder mehrere bepflanzte Becken, wo die Pflanzen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen können. Die Bakies fühlen sich da auch wohl und da sie gut mit den Pflanzen auskommen ist eine permanente Wasser Zuführung nicht notwendig.
Mal ganz einfach gesagt.

Ich denke ich weiß jetzt, wie man die Aufgabenstellung formulieren könnte. 
Alle Wörter die mit Mindest... anfangen müssen möglichst vermieden werden. 

Mindestdruck, Mindestdrehzahl, Mindestförderleistung und so weiter.

Die Mamutpumpe hat viele Mindest... dabei. Mindestdruck, Mindestfördermenge, Mindestdrehzahl. 

Erst wenn diese erfüllt werden fängt das System an zu langsam an zu arbeiten. 

Bei der Rohrpumpe gibt es wenig Mindest... entweder der Wasserwiederstand wird überwunden oder eben nicht. 

Die Mamut Pumpe finde ich persönlich auch die genialste Lösung gerade auch in hinblick auf den einfachen Transport, aber zu viele Mindest... für Wind?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,
Ich seh schon, du willst dich nicht überzeugen lassen. Bei der Mamutpumpe sehe ich eigentlich nur ein "Mindest", nähmlich den Mindestdruck, der bei 1m Steigrohr minimale 0,1bar beträgt, also sehr gering ist und bei entsprechender Auslegung (Übersetzung bzw. Kolbenfläche) leicht zu erreichen ist. Bei einer mechanischen Lösung mußt du auch mindestens das Losbrechmoment und die Reibungswerte überwinden. Umlenkwellen oder Umlenkgetriebe mindern dabei den Wirkungsgrad.
Als Luftpumpe stelle ich mir eine umlaufende "Quetschschlauchpumpe" ka wie die heißt) vor. Fuktioniert in etwa so, als wenn du eine Wurstpelle ausdrückst. Hat zwar auch einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad, weil der Schlauch ständig verformt wird. Hat aber den Vorteil, daß ein gleichmäßiger Luftstrom erzeugt wird und mit gleichbleibenden Drehmoment angetrieben werden kann. (keine Lastspitzen wie bei Kurbelwellenantrieb).

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Also bei der Mammutpumpe gibt´s genau so viele und genau so wenige "Mindest" wie bei jeder anderen Pumpe:
Wenn da 3 Flöhe hineinhusten, pumpt´s - wenig halt, aber doch.
Wenn der Luftdruck aber nicht reicht, um die Einblasstelle zu erreichen, pumpt´s eben nicht;
genau so wenig wie die Rohrpumpe pumpt, wenn die Förderhöhe überschritten ist, die zur aktuellen Drehzahl gehört.

Wie ein Pflanzenfilter PRINZIPIELL funktioniert, ist mir schon klar;
ich wollte wissen, wie du DEINEN aufgebaut hast!

Die "Quetschschlauchpumpe", auch Schlauchpumpe oder Peristaltikpumpe genannt,
ist für Gase nur begrenzt geeignet - die nimmt man eher für Flüssigkeiten oder Breie.
Der Schlauch hat bei höherer Drehzahl eine sehr überschaubare Lebensdauer
und verursacht durch seine fotwährende Verformung große Reibungswiderstände.
Die von mir vorgeschlagene Becker-Pumpe findet ihr da.
Die läuft mit geringer Reibung trotz hoher Drehzahl und Leistung jahrelang.


----------



## Nikolai (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Peter,
danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich denke, da wir hier mit sehr niedrigen Drücken arbeiten, könnte man mit sehr weichen und dünnen Schläuchen (Fahradschlauch mit Schaumstoffeinlage) doch ein vernünftiges Ergebnis erzielen. (bin halt Bastler). Aber die Beckerpumpe gefällt mir sehr gut, wäre bestimmt die bessere Lösung.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo alle Mann,

na gut überzeugt, mit der Luft ist eh das technisch einfachste, aber wehe wenns net funtzt:smoki

Der Pflanzenfilter heute ist ein 8 Meter Bachlauf, der kein Bachlauf ist. Es ist eine Aneinanderreihung von bepflanzten Mörtelkisten und 1 Ministeich am Wasserfall. 

Unten ist ein Einfacher Vorfilter, der auf eine Korngröße von Damenstrümpfen filtert, das ist schon ganz OK. 

Achso, Wichtig ist noch das der Bach am Fallrohr von der Dachrinne beginnt und somit ohne mein zutun immer mal wieder frische Wasser in den Teich kommt. 
Da das Wasser ersteinmal ewig lange durch die Mörtelkisten muß ergibt sich kein Problem.

Der neue Filter würde dann eine Erweiterung des Teiches auf gleicher Ebene werden (wegens der Pumphöhe). Ich werde warscheinlich Teichfolie kaufen, mir nen Spaten snappen und einen Teich hinterm Teich buddeln dann die Folien verkeben und Rohre rein. 
Die innengestalltung des neuen Filters weiß ich noch nicht. Es ist davon abhängig ob ich das Wasser ein Stück gehoben bekomme oder ob es durchstömen muß.

Wenn ich das Wasser ein Stück heben kann würde ich es an der einen Seite ganz normal über eine Kante Pumpen.

Wenn nicht ist da noch meine Stömungsidee. Dazu würde ich Roste über die Teichfolie Legen, Kies drauf und Pflanzen rein und dann sehen unter den Pflanzen eine Strömung zu erzeugen.  Wie in der Skizze auf Seite 1. 

Problem ist der Vorfilter, da er im Wasser sein muß und somit habe ich noch keine Idee, wie ich den Schrabbel absammeln kann. 

Der alte "Bachlauf" kann ja stehen bleiben, da er ja das Regenwasser aufnehmen muß.

@Nikolai leg doch einfach einen Luftschlauch von Deiner zügigen Ecke. 
Überigens sind Ecken und Dachkanten sehr günstig für Windkraft wenn Sie in der Hauptwindrichting liegen. Ich hatte auch mal überlegt einen 3 m hohen Savanious an einer Hausecke zu installieren, wo richtig die Post abgeht. Sieht da aber sicher sch.. aus.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,
gute Idee. Ich installiere einfach einen Trichter an der Hausecke, könnte sogar manchmal funktionieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Danke für die Vorstellung deines Pflanzenfilters - 8 Meter Bachlauf ist sehr anständig!
Bitte um ein Foto!
(Super Idee mit den Mörtelkisten - ich bin auch ein Fan von denen 
und hab damit sogar schon einen zerlegbaren Katamaran für 2 Erwachsene gebaut!)

Je weniger Pumphöhe dein neuer Bachlauf erfordert, 
umso größere Volumenstrome bekommst du um die Invest- und Betriebskosten deiner Pumpe.
Das Wasser ein Stück zu heben, ist auch mit dem Mammut kein Problem - hast du dir die Wiki-Seite angesehen?
Damit kann man locker über eine Kante pumpen!
Die Innengestalltung des neuen Filters interessiert mich auch sehr - ich steh vor dem gleichen Problem.

KEINE Ahnung, was du meinst:


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wenn nicht ist da noch meine Stömungsidee. Dazu würde ich Roste über die Teichfolie Legen, Kies drauf und Pflanzen rein und dann sehen unter den Pflanzen eine Strömung zu erzeugen.  Wie in der Skizze auf Seite 1.


Den Vorfilter kann man unter dem Wasserspiegel neben dem Teich beerdigen
(bei mir bietet sich dazu der Paltz unter der Brücke an), 
der "Schrabbel" (<= ur lieb - nie gehört, aber völlig klar, was du meinst!)
müsste dann eben in einem Kübel gesammelt werden, damit er einfach entfernt werden kann. 

Durch den alten "Bachlauf" lassert ich aber weiter Wasser laufen - ganz wenig nur, das reicht für die Filterwirkung!


@Nikolai: Thomas meinte nicht, dass du den Wind einfängst und zum Windrad bringst.
DAS wird so nicht klappen - die fertige Druckluft kann man per Schlauch transportieren!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> na gut überzeugt, mit der Luft ist eh das technisch einfachste


Nein, so ist das nicht: 
Das Einfachste ist die Propellerpumpe,
die direkt auf der senkrechten Windradwelle sitzt.
So hab ich´s mir überlegt, aber mit hat´s halt optisch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

ich bin total fasziniert von Deinem Mörtelkistenkatamaran.Die Idee ist so so genial, die werden ich mit meinem Kind (oder bist dahin Kindern) bauen. 
Wenn man dann ein Gestell mit Rädern drunter macht kann man seine 3,20 Meterjacht mit dem Fahrrad mitnehmen. Einfach Klasse. Unser Faltboot ist so aufwendig im Auf- und Abbau und mit dem Fahrrad kann man das auch nicht mitnehmen. Wird gebaut in ein paar Jahren. 

Tipps kannst Du mir ja heute schoon geben, es reicht ja, wenn einer aus den Konstruktionsfehlern lernt.

Der aktuelle und bald alte Filter (Bachlauf):
Bei uns hat es heute geregnet, also keine Bilder. Mache ich aber gern.

Hier mal das Prinzip der hintereinander verbauten Mörtelkisten. Da man das Ganze mit Kies aufschütten kann sieht man von den Kisten nix. Sieht sehr gut aus und einem Bach ähnlich, wenn Mann hier und da das Wasser freilegt. 

Skizze:

  

Der neue Windfilter als Idee, die noch reifen muß. 

Skizze:
 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Peter, hallo Thomas,
das mit dem Trichter sollte eigentlich nur ein Scherz sein. Heute hatten wir ordentlich Wind, da habe ich noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und fand die Idee gar nicht so abwegig. Schade das ich keine Zeit hatte sonst hätte ich meinen  gedachten Experimentalaufbau schon fertig gehabt. Ich werde aber bestimmt in nächster Zeit davon berichten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

He Nikolai,

ich freu mich, da stehe ich nicht so alleine da. Mit der Zeit ist bei mir ein Riesenproblem, da es andere wichtigere Projekte gibt. Ich werde warscheinlich im Büro bauen und basteln, das bringt keinen Ärger mit meiner Frau, mal sehen. 
Ich freu maich, dass jemand dabei ist da mitzumachen und mit dem man Erfahrungen austauschen kann. 

Ich denke ich muß auch mitbasteln, damit ich nicht der letzte bin, der die Idee umgesetzt hat... 

Wenn der schwarze Peter schreibt klingt es manchmal so, als ob er auf der suche nach einem Standort für sein Windrad ist... ich kann mich auch täusche.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Bau und Erfahrungen Mötelschaff-Boot:
Ich empfehle unbedingt die GROSSEN Mörtelschaffeln mit 90 Liter zu verwenden!
Je 3 hintereinander bilden einen Rumpf, das vordere und das hintere wird schräggestellt 
und der Rand unter das mittlere druntergeschoben (das macht´s hydrodynamischer  ).
Links und rechts davon kommt ein 2 cm dickes Kiefernbrett,
die Akkubohrmaschine hustet ein paar Löscher hinein
und Torbandschrauben (das sind die mit dem großen flachen runden Kopf)
mit großen Karosseriescheiben und Flügelmuttern (außen natürlich)
verbinden alles zu einem soliden Rumpf.

Die beim Katamaran innenligenden Bretter bekommen im Zwischenraum 
zwischen dem vorderen und dem mittleren bzw. dem mittleren und dem hinteren Schaffel
zwei 25 mm-Löcher durch die je ein Besenstiel gesteckt wird.
Diese beiden Besenstiele werden an beiden Enden durch ein aufgeschobenes Alurohr verstärkt,
sodass die durch die außen am Cat liegenden Bretter in ihre Stirn verschraubt werden können
(Gestellschrauben verwenden)

Die ganzen Schrauben, Flügelmuttern und Beischlafweibchen wohnen in einer Dose mit Schraubverschluss
und der ganze Expeditions-Katamaran passt so 
samt den prächtig stapelbaren Mörtelschaffeln in den Kofferaum jedes Kleinwagens.
(Fahrradanhänger denkbar)
Im Ernstfall werden die auseinandergestapelt und hintereinander aufgestellt,
links und rechts ein Brett dran, verschraubt
und das Boot ist in weniger als 5 Minuten einsatzbereit und kann vom Stapell laufen.

Es trägt locker 2 Erwachsene oder auch 4 Kinder
und liegt unerschütterlich stabil im Wasser - man kann sogar stehen!
Was ihm an Schnittigkeit fehlt, macht es an Solidität und Unverwüstlichkeit wett,
Felsen oder untergetauchte Äste sind völlig ungefährlich
und wir haben es nur 1x geschafft zu kentern.
Man kann im Gegensatz zu anderen Booten auch im freien Wasser sehr leicht hineinklettern,
was es z.B. als Tauch- und Schnorchelbasis prädestiniert.
Wir haben damit die March auf der gesamten Länge in Östereich befahren
und auch andere kleine Flüsse und viele stehende Gewässer.
Es wurde von Studenten der biologischen Unversität und von der Uni für Bodenkultur nachgebaut,
nachdem ich von meinen Fahrten Pflanzen mitgebracht habe, 
die in Österreich schon für ausgestorben gehalten waren.


P.S.: Fotos gibt´s leider keine - schon zu lange her!

P.S.2: Wie machst du das, dass deine Bilder IM Text liegen und nicht hintendran?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Sehr schick, der Mörtelkistenkatamaran. 

Etwas optimieren werde ich es vieleicht noch:
Da wäre ein ein schneller Kinderleichter auf und abbau (Wie weiß ich heute noch nicht)
Ein Segel muß ran
Evtl. eine Matte, wie bei einem echten Katamaran. 

Das wärs ersteinmal... 

Wichtig und das genialste an Deiner Ide ist das:

 

Mit dem Bilder anfügen funktioniert ganz einfach:
Wie gehabt Dateien hochladen und dann auf den Pfeil daneben klickern
 
Dan bekommst Du die Auswahl mit den Bildern und Du kannst Sie positionieren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ja, genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt!
Als Deichselstangen kannst du gleich die Bretter verwenden (links und rechts je doppelt),
die am vorderen Ende mit einem Gummispanner verbunden wedern, 
der wiederum einfach am Gepäcksträger festgeklemmt wird.
Das schafft eine gefederte und gelenkige Verbindung,
mit der du auch gut um die Kurve kommst!

Danke für den Tipp mit den Bildern!


----------



## Dilmun (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Mörtelkistenkatamaran mit Segel......

Dann stimmt das Thema "Windkraft" wieder....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ja, genau Sonja,

jetzt geht es darum die Größe des Segels zu berechnen, damit man den Teich in 1 Minute umrundet hat. 
Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist, das Segel so zu dimensionieren, dass es einen nicht aus der Kurve trägt. 

:smoki

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

So, zurück zum Thema. (Es dauert eh noch ein paar Jahre, bis ich den Mörtelkistenkatamaran mit meinem Kind/ Kindern baue aber ich denke es wir mehr Spaß machen als ein Kaufgummiboot)

Da ich meinen vor ein paar Jahren angelegten Bachlauffilter nur noch eine Nebenrolle zuteilen werde, ist meine Frage an die Filtergemeinde: 

Haut das hin, wie in der Skizze gezeigt, dass Wasser einfach unter den Wurzeln durchpumpen? 
Der ganze Filtergraben kann dabei beliebig tief sein (nein stimmt nicht 1 Meter höchstens). 

Hat jemand eine zündende Idee, wie man einen Vorfilter unter Wasser legen kann? 

Meine Überlegung dazu:

 

Ich denke, das sich links und rechts nichts sammeln wird, da es nicht "aufs trockne" gebracht wird. Das Grünzeug schwimmt einfach im Wasser und könnte so wieder in den TEich gelangen. 

Ich bin von der Idee noch nicht so überzeugt aber ich hoffe, Ihr habt einen genialen Vorschlag.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Als Vorfilter kann ich mir sinnvoll nur einen Bogen-Siebfilter vorstellen,
der aber naturgemäß ein gewisses Gefälle benötigt.
Das sollte aber schon noch mit der Mammutpumpe zum Derschleppen sein.

Zum Wasser unter Wurzeln:
MANCHE Pflanzen mögen so wachsen,
aber die Erfahrung mit Bodendurchflutungen im Aquarium haben gezeigt, 
dass viele Pflanzen unter diesen Bedingungen sehr schlecht wachsen - ich würd's nicht machen;
ich lege einfach Wert auf Artenvielfalt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Schwarzer Peter,

denkst Du über ein Windrad nach? Nur mal so als Frage. 

Mein großes Problem ist, dass ich den ganzen Garten umbauen muß und das obwohl ich ein gut funktionierendes System habe. 

Mit der Mamutpumpe..., ich bin immer noch nicht richtig überzeugt.
Die Mamutpumpe löst viele Probleme, z.B. den Transport und eine Förderhöhe für den Filter. 
Aber bei schwächerem Wind blubbert es nur im Rohr, von Förderung wird man nicht sprechen können???  (Ich wohne nicht an der Küste... oder im Sturmgebiet)

Eine Strömung ohne Förderhöhe scheint mir das einzige zu sein, was zu allen Windgeschwindigkeiten passt. Hat aber wieder die Transport und Förderhöhenprobleme???

Mit den Pflanzen ist es, denke ich, nicht so kritisch. Bei uns wachsen Lilien in Bächen .

Lilien haben viele Vorteile, die sind robust, Nährstoffvernichter, blühen schön, und gibt es in allen möglichen Farben. Die wachsen und gedeien in meinem Mörtelkistenbach prächtig.

Mit zarten Gewächsen hast Du recht, das kann man nur probieren. Aber Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme mit der Bepflanzung im Mörtelkistenbach. Eine Strömung ist dort auch.

Vielleicht ist es besser die Strömung nicht unter, sondern links und rechts von den Pflanzen zu legen??

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,
ehrlich denke ich nicht mehr über ein Windrad nach;
Es lassert sich nicht hübsch in meinen Garten integrieren;
ich hab eben lieber versteckte Technik als Gestelle und Abspannungen in meinem Naturidyll.

Von der Mamutpumpe bin ich dagegen absolut überzeugt:
Wer keine große Förderhöhe braucht, ist mit der richtig bestückt.
Wenn du meine Idee mit der windbetriebenen Drehschieberpumpe aufgreifst, 
wofür man am Einfachsten gleich so eine Becker VT3.60 nimmt,
an deren Wellenstumpf über ein Getriebe der Propeller kurbelt,
kannst du die bei einer Flaute ja elektrisch antreiben.
Wenn dann der Wind wieder bläst, wird der Strom wieder ausgeschaltet.

Die Strömung kann *zwischen *den Pflanzen durchfliessen!
Welche mehrfärbigen __ Lilien wachsen bei dir in den Bächen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Das Design ist eine der wichtigsten fragen. Ich möchte auch keinen Mast im Garten, der aussieht, wie ein Hochspannungsmast. 

Im Laufe der Überlegungen habe ich verschiedene Designvarianten entwickelt. Unter anderm diese (als Schnellskizze):

 

So wird der Rotor bei einer Party noch durch die Wärme unterstützt, der Grill geht richtig gut und die Fische freuen sich über jede Party.

So schlimm dürfte es nicht aussehen aber man wird den Abzug keine 10 m hochmauern. Bei mir würde der Abzug an einer zügigen Dachkante enden (3 m hoch).

Mal als eine Idee. Wenn Ihr Lust habt kann ich noch ein paar Skizzen zu Designüberlegungen einstellen.

@ schwarzer Peter Vielleicht eine Idee für Dich um die Überlegung wieder aufzunehmen?

Mit den Lilien weiß ich nicht.Es sind sicher keine Zuchtformen. EinFoto kann ich nicht machen, da Sie dummerweise gerad nicht blühen.  
Auf alle Fälle haben Sie gelbe Blüten und die Blätter sind ca. 1m Hoch. 
Ich hab diese auch in meinen Mörtelkisten und die wachsen besser als im Bach. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gerade im Profil vom schwarzen Peter geforscht und eine Idee gefunden, die mir auch vorschwebt. Der Hydrozyklonfilter. 
Eine Überlegung mit der Windkaraft ist, den Zyklonenfilter mit einer Zentrifugalpumpe zu kombinieren.  

Wie immer eine Skizze, ich hoffe, man kann erkennen, was der Dichter meint:

 

Die Überlegung ist, 2 Regentonnen ineinander zu setzen und die innere in eine Drehbewegung zu versetzen. Durch lange Schlitze in der inneren Tonne wäre es sehr wünschenswert, wenn sich die Algen und sonstiges in der Äußeren Tonne sammeln.

@ Peter, wie sind Deine aktuellen Ideen dazu?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas!
Mir gefallen deine Ideen immer gut,
aber ich fürchte, so wie du das gezeichnet hast, wird das nicht funktionieren:

1. Wenn du den Hydrozyklon mit der Pumpe kombinieren willst, beisst sich das:
Der tangentiale Zulauf und mittige Ablauf des Hydrozyklons liegen genau umgekehrt, 
wie das die Pumpenfunktion erfordert, wo das ja andersrum laufen muss.

2. Das Wasser muss im Inneren des Zyklons möglichst laminar und ohne Turbulenzen kreisen, 
damit sich die Dreckflankerl absetzen können.
Man darf deshalb nicht im Zyklon "rühren" 
und der Ablauf muss deshalb auch zentrisch oben oder unten herausgeführt sein.

3. Die Flankerl finden sich dann aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht am Umfang, sondern im Zentrum
(Warum, ist mir auch nicht klar - ist einfach Beobachtung.);
je nachdem halt am Boden oder auf der Wasseroberfläche.


Ich denke derzeit eher an eine "kleine" Lösung: 
Meine Mammutpumpe saugt über den Rohr-Schwimmskimmer schwimmende Verunreingungen an
und soll in einem schwimmenden ¿ (Ironie) Hydrozyklon (90 Liter-Mörtelschaff, Ablauf mittig nach unten)
ausschliesslich die Grobabscheidung von Laub bzw. Blütenblättern erledigen.
Alle Tiere sollen da entweder unten mit der Stromung raus, 
oder oben über den Rand hüpfen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Danke schwarzer Peter, 

Ich grübel da sehr viel drüber nach und kann die konstante Leistung nicht beziffern weder in Watt noch in Pumpleistung auch nicht in Windkraft.
die Skizze ist nicht ganz richtig.,es war nur der Filter nicht die Pumpe. 
Die Pumpe muß den Ablauf außen an der inneren Tonne haben.

Rühren wäre wirklich gut... warum darf ich nicht rühren?

Ich denk da jetzt nicht weiter drüber nach und geh ins Bett. 

Eine Frage bleibt: Was sind   Flankerl ?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt: Was sind   Flankerl ?




Hi Thomas,

für viele Fremdsprachen gibt es Übersetzer. http://quapil.ostarrichi.org/index.html?search=flankerl&insert=no

Obwohl ich in einem Österreichischen Unternehmen arbeite, verstehe ich auch nicht alles.


.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hi Thomas!
Ah, das war nur der Filter nicht die Pumpe!

Ich bin ja jetzt auch kein erfahrender Hydrozyklon-Konstrukteur,
aber ich erzähl dir einfach, wie ich mir das vorstell:

In dem Hydrozyklon muss sich ein einziger großer möglichst laminarer Wirbel bilden;
zu rühren würde da viele Turbulenzen schaffen und das Absetzen der Partikel verhindern.
(Uff, jetzt ist mit DOCH der hochdeutsche Begriff eingefallen!)
Die Pumpe sitzt deshalb idealerweise NACH dem Hydrozyklon,
um angesaugte Grobteile (Pflanzenstücke) nicht zu zerhäckseln.
Der Einlauf erfolgt dabei mit möglichst großem Querschnitt,
was für maximale Strömung im Behälter sorgt;
der Ablauf kann dünner sein.

Versuch:
Schnapp dir einen hellen Kübel und tu Teichwasser mit groben absetzberen Flankerl rein.
Fest umrühren und beobachten!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

die Überlegung ist, das die Partikel untern reingepumpt werden auf dem Weg nach ganz oben zum Ablauf in die äußere Tonne "geschleudert" werden und dann können Sie sich in Ruhe absetzen. 

Mit der Pumpe ist es so gemeint, wenn man das Ganze günstig anordnet erzielt man zusätzlich evtl noch einen geringen Pumpeffekt. 

Du hast natürlich Recht, eine Leistungsfähige Pumpe ist und wird es nicht, sondern nur ein kleiner "Pumpeffekt".  

Wenn sich die Flankerl nun vorbildlich in der äußeren Tonne sammeln, kann ich doch in der inneren Tonne rühren. (Der Rührstab dürfte eh nicht so groß und tief werden (wieder ein Fehler in der Skizze)). Evtl. bracht man gar nicht rühren, da der Zulauf und Ablauf zur Pumpe die ganze Geschichte ausreichend in Fahrt bringt.
Die Äußere Tonne müßte zur Verkehrsberuhigten Zone werden und evtl etwas gebremst werden. 

In meiner Kaffeetassensimulation klappt das. Der Zucker sammelt sich wie von Dir Beschrieben in der Mitte von der Tasse. Wenn ich aber drin Rühre dreht sich der Zucker am unteren Rand der Tasse und löst sich auf... :smoki 

Nun wollte ich meine Kaffertasse nicht anbohren, aber ich denke er würde nach außen verschwinden wenn er die Möglichkeit hätte. (in die äußere Tonne und sich dort in der Mitte ablagern)

Denke ich so. (Ich weiß von allem was mir bezüglich Windkraft vorschwebt nicht ob es dann funtioniert. Das ist das blöde an der ganzen Geschichte)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas!
Wie du das mit der Pumpe meinst, hab ich noch immer nicht verstanden,
aber JEDER Zyklonfilter, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, 
hat den tangentialen Zulauf knapp über der Mitte der Höhe
(damit er weder abgesetztes Material noch schwimmendes aufwirbelt)
und den zentrischen Ablauf achsial auch ungefähr dort,
weil´s dort am Saubersten ist.
(Wirf mal Google an - da gibt´s einiges zum Thema!)

Der Zucker-in-der-Teetasse-Versuch ist schon super (Caipirinha hat zu viele Turbulenzen!)
und hätte die Teetasse rundherum Löcher, würden sicher einige Zuckerkristalle da durch raus flutschen.
Ein besseres Ergebnis bekommt man jedoch sicher, wenn man den Zuckerhaufen in der Bodenmitte abschlüft!
Der Boden der Teetasse ist auch nicht wirklich optimal geformt,
denn bei den Zyklonfiltern ist der immer kegelförmig ausgebildet.

Ich stell mir das deshalb SO vor:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ich denke ich habe einen Fehler bei den Begrifflichkeiten gemacht. 

Die Pumpe:
eine Zentiefugal- oder Kreislpumpe 

Wikipedia- Beschreibung:
Ein Beispiel erläutert die Funktion: Rührt man mit einem Löffel in einem mit Wasser gefüllten Glas, so sinkt der Druck im Zentrum, zugleich steigt die Flüssigkeit am Rand des Glases durch den dort herrschenden höheren Druck (siehe Zentrifugalkraft) nach oben. Hätte das Glas eine seitliche Bohrung oder einen Überlauf oberhalb des ursprünglichen Pegels, würde dort Wasser ausfließen. Der Löffel ist in diesem Beispiel mit dem Laufrad zu vergleichen.


Der Filter:
Ich weiß nicht, wie man den bezeichnet. (Zentrifuge? Ist es aber nicht, vieleicht eine Bauart?) Die Zentrifugalpumpe beschreibt es recht gut, was ich meine:

Der Teil: 
"Hätte das Glas eine seitliche Bohrung" 
soll zur Mülltrennung dienen

und der Teil: 
"Hätte das Glas eine seitliche Bohrung oder einen Überlauf oberhalb des ursprünglichen Pegels, würde dort Wasser ausfließen." 
als Pumpeffekt 


Wichtig ist zu sagen, dass ich die ganze Filterung versuchen würde zu optimieren. 
Also Mammut- oder Rohrpumpe und in die Zentrifuge einen "Löffel" rein, wenns hilft. 


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hm, ich denke, dass der am Rand des Behälters höherstehende Wasserspiegel 
der Kreisströmung eine weitere Komponente überlagert,
die der Wandung entlang nach unten führt.
Die Strömung schraubt sich somit spiralförmig nach unten,
(zischt samt Dreck an den von dir vorgeschlagenen Spalten vorbei,)
kreist am Boden zur Mitte, wo sie sich wieder in die Höhe schraubt.
Dabei lässt sie offenbar den Dreck am Boden liegen.

Klingt plausibel, nicht?
Der Schönheitsfehler an dieser Erklärung ist nur,
dass industrielle Hydrozyklone KEINEN freien Wasserspiegel haben,
sondern bis zum geschlossenen Deckel voll Flüssigkeit sind.
Außerdem haben die ALLE einen mehr oder weniger schlank konischen "Boden";
wie schaut´s da aus mit der Stömung?
Ich muss noch mehr lesen.

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Strömung im Zyklon nicht turbulent ist:
Während man den Tee umrührt, wird der Zucker durch die Löffeltubulenzen aufgewirbelt;
(genau das Gegenteil von dem, was wir eigentlich wollen)
und setzt sich erst ab, nachdem sich wieder eine laminare Strömung ausgebildet hat.
(=> Rühren ist deshalb gaaanz schlecht)
Drum soll auch die Einströmung möglichst tubulenzarm erfolgen,
d.h, das Mammut muss seine Luftblasen schon VOHER ausschnauben (T-Stück)
bzw. die Rohrpumpe muss schön weit davor sitzen.
Um angesaugte Blätter aber ganz zu lassen und sie nicht erst zu häckseln und dann zu filtern
oder gar den Ansaugkorb der Pumpe verstopfen zu lassen,
ist es aber sicher wirkungsvoller, die Pumpe NACH dem Hydrozyklon anzuordnen
und das Wasser durchzusaugen.
oder aber zentrisch drinnen, z.B. ein Mammut.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas, Hallo Peter,

die von Peter skizzierte Verfahrensweise ist sicher am wirkungsvollsten. Es fehlt jetzt noch ein dritter Ablauf zentrisch am Boden, wo der Schmutz abgesaugt werden kann.



> 3. Die Flankerl finden sich dann aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht am Umfang, sondern im Zentrum
> (Warum, ist mir auch nicht klar - ist einfach Beobachtung.);
> je nachdem halt am Boden oder auf der Wasseroberfläche.



In einem Strudel (Zyklon) bilden sich vertikale Strömungen aus. Außen sind sie nach Oben gerichtet, im Zentrum nach unten. Deshalb werden schwimmende Partikel zur Mitte bewegt. Die schwereren Partikel haben zunächst das Bestreben nach Außen auszuweichen. Durch Verwirbelungen am Behälterrand und die hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit kommen sie dort aber nicht zur Ruhe. Irgendwann verirrt sich jedes Teil in Richtung Mitte, wo die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gegen Null geht. Damit hat es Gelegenheit abzusinken und  letztendlich sich am Bodenzentrum  zu sammeln.
Die von Thomas angedachte geschlitzte Außenwandung des inneren Behälters würde starke Verwirbelungen verursachen und damit nur mäßigen Erfolg haben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Peter, 

wir reden von 2 Verschiedenen Dingen, aber nicht schlimm. Der Hydrozyklon ist schon genial. Aber mit dem Abfluß nach unten hat einen nachteil, Du wirbelst Deine Flankerl immer Wieder auf, je voller es wird.

Besser wäre es sicher so:

 

zumal Du ja einen sehr großen Teich durchjagen willst. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Danke schwarzer Peter, danke Nikolai,

meine Idee ist schon verworfen :smoki

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

So, der Ideale Vorfilter ist denke ich gefunden. Der Hydrozyklon. 
Eigentlich muß der Ablauf aus einem Zyklon oben erfolgen, was technich schwieriger ist. Von daher denke ich, da die Version vom schwarzen Peter funzen wird. 
Erweitert um ein Sammelbecken passt er sehr gut zur windkraft, da sich die Partikel bei einer Flaute unten absetzen können. Beim Anlaufen des Rotors wird dann kein Dreck aufgewirbelt (ein bissl sicher).  

Somit ist keine Förderhöhe erforderlich. 

In einer Förderhöhe sehe ich immer das größte Problem bei Windkraft. (Das mag vieleich falsch sein aber gefühlt sind das enorme Verluste.

Ich denke und vermute, das Windkraft in der Größenordnung eines Gartens überhaupt nicht konstant funktioniert. Wind kommt, Wind weg, Wind kommt, Wind geht usw. 
Wenn ich da irgendwo größere Anlaufenergien benötige, kann es sein das das Windrad den halben Tag dreht aber keine Pumpleistung erzielt wird. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> So, der Ideale Vorfilter ist denke ich gefunden. Der Hydrozyklon.


Genau so seh ich das auch.
Ich hab mich immer davor gescheut, für den Teich großmächtig Filtermaterial zu waschen
und außerdem stört mich, dass da diverse kleine Lebewesen auch abgefiltert werden.
Beim Hydrozyklon ist das kein Problem.

Der Ablauf aus einem Zyklon muss nicht unbedingt nach oben erfolgen, 
die "Ansaugöffnung2 muss nur ca. in der Mitte der Höhe liegen
und ob von dort das Rohr nach oben oder nach unten führt, ist ja wohl egal.
Meistens wird die von Thomas zitierte Ableitung nach oben realisiert,
damit unten schön Platz für den Dreck ist,
aber andersrum wird das garantiert genauso funktionieren.
Damit ist keine Förderhöhe erforderlich. 

Es ist zu überlegen, ob man den Zyklon nicht gleich so groß macht,
dass er als Sammelbecken fungiert (spart ein 2. Becken!),
wiewohl zu klären wäre, ob eher ein schmaler hoher (wie industriell verbreitet)
oder eher ein großer, langsam kreisender Wirbel die besseren Ergebnisse bringt.


In einer Förderhöhe sehe ich auch das größte Problem bei Windkraft,
denn alle Pumpen, die wir bisher als passend erachtet haben (Mammut und Rohrpumpe)
haben sehr flache Kennlinien und fallen bei Gegendruck stark in der Leistung ab.

Fakt ist, dass Windkraft NIE und NIRGENDS konstant funktioniert.
Wenn man also darauf angewiesen ist, dass die Leistung DAUERND zur Verfügung steht,
wird man eine (netzbetriebene) Rückfallebene vorsehen müssen
und freut sich, wenn man´s grad nicht braucht,
weil der Wind kurbelt.

Nochwas:
Ich will jetzt nicht den Eindruck erwecken, ich fände NUR die Mammutpumpe super;
Mit Windkraft harmoniert auch die Rohr- oder wie sie auch genannt wird Propellerpumpe prima!
Ich habe jahrelang eine betrieben, die ich aus einem kleinen Drehstrommotor (90 Watt, Ibäh 1€)
auf einer langen Niro-Welle mit einem 96 mm-Robbe-Modellbootpropeller 
in einem 100 mm-Abflussrohr selbstgebaut habe. (leider keine Messwerte)
Da könnte durchaus auch ein Windrad dran kurbeln
und sei es am anderen Wellenstumpf des Motors!
(Dann wird man aber auch noch einen Freilauf brauchen,
damit der Motor nicht das Windrad antreibt.)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

ganau so ist es. 

Einen Sammelbehälter würde ich auf alle Fälle unter dem Zykon anordnen, das schafft Ordnung. Ohne dem Sammelbehälter und so "faul" wie wir beide bei Wartungsarbeiten sind kann es gut passieren, das der Dreck irgendwann aufwirbelt und abgepumpt wird.

Der Durchmesser des ganzen muß noch gelesen werden. Ich denke im Moment an eine Regentonne und mit einer 2. Tonne einen Trichter einzusetzen. Somit wird die Konstruktion einfach und es herscht Ordnung im System.

 

Ich denke, dass ich sehr gut ohne Konstante Pumpleistung leben kann, weil ich diese heute auch nicht habe und durch gute Bepflanzung ist mein Teich auch ohne Pumpe im Gleichgewicht. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich den Filter fast gar nicht laufen lassen und der Teich ist glasklar. Somit bin ich der Meinung, der Teich ist im Gleichgewicht und Filtern sehe ich als Zusatz, der noch mehr Gleichgewicht herstellt..., keine Anhnung der Wasserdurchsatz ist mir nicht wichtig. 

Nur unter diesen Vorraussetzungen kann man über Windkeraft überhaupt nachdenken, oder man pumpt zusätzlich per Strom, dann lohnt der Aufwand sicher nicht (lohnt sich bei mir auch nicht, bitte bitte nicht rechnen...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ja, gute Idee das mit dem Tonne über Tonne!
Wenn´s größer sein soll, gibt´s relativ günstige grüne Regentonnen mit bis zu 500 l.
(Wir Faulen müssen zusammenhalten, aber das ist ja auch die wichtigste Triebfeder für´s Nachdenken, nicht?)

Wie willst du denn den trichterförmigen Teil herstellen?


----------



## Nikolai (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas, hallo Peter.

Eure Konstruktion ist ja schon recht weit durchdacht. Aber ich glaube, da gibt es noch etwas zu verbessern.
Wir haben es hier mit sehr leichten Schwebepartikeln zu tun, die sich nur sehr unwillig absetzen. Deshalb ist es um so wichtiger den zentralen Punkt am Boden für die Schmutzabsaugung vorzuhalten. Das Abflußrohr an dieser Stelle stört erheblich, weil an dessen Umfang bereits wieder Strömungen zu erwarten sind. Besser wäre sicher, den Ablauf zentrisch nach Oben herauszuführen. Damit es dadurch nicht zu zusätzlichen Förderhöhen kommt, könnte die Verrohrung als umgekehrtes U ausgeführt werden, dessen beide Seiten unterhalb des Wasserspiegels enden. Zur Entlüftung müßte an dessen Scheitelpunkt ein Ventil vorgesehen werden, an dem man die Luft leicht heraussaugen kann.
Die Trichterform halte ich für nicht notwendig, da sie den Zyclon-Effekt nicht wesentlich unterstützt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Liebe Bastelfreunde!
Ich schätze es außerordentlich, mich mit euch über solche Konstruktionen austauschen zu können
und danke euch, dass ihr für meine Ideen den Reibebaum macht,
sie damit glättet, überflüssiges abschleift oder sie (wenn sie´s verdient haben) komplett zerschurbelt.
Auch eure Ideen und Erfahrungen sind für mich natürlich enorm wertvoll!

Zur Konstruktion:
Tatsache ist, wir haben es hier mit sehr leichten Schwebepartikeln zu tun, die sich nur sehr unwillig absetzen. 
Deshalb hätte ich auch gern den zentralen Punkt am Boden für die Schmutzabsaugung,
aber den Ablauf darf man einfach nicht unter dem Wasserspiegel aus der Mitte führen (U-Rohr),
denn das würde den Zyklon bremsen und die laminare Strömung durch Turbulenzen stören.

Fazit: Das Abflußrohr müsste deshalb UNBEDINGT 

entweder zentrisch über den Wasserspiegel und dann erst raus geführt werden 
oder unter dem radial verlaufenden Rohr ein Deckel drauf sein und das wollen wir nicht.
Da denke ich, ist das Abflussrohr UNTEN das kleinere Übel:
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine kreisende Strömung an einem runden Rohr viel Schaden nimmt, oder?
Der Dreck (vulgo Flankerl) wird sich (hoffentlich) am Boden rund ums Rohr ansammeln
und wie man sie dort wieder wegkriegt, hab ich noch nicht gelöst.
Der Thomas´sche kreisförmigen Schlitz rund um das Abflussrohr wäre aber eine Möglichkeit, 
durch den man dann das Sediment bei Bedarf in den Behälter drunter abzieht.

Was die Trichterform betrifft, so habe ich keine Ahnung, ob sie den Zyclon-Effekt wesentlich unterstützt
ich weiss ich nur, dass JEDER industrielle Hydrozyklon einen schlank trichterförmigen Boden hat.
Das wird schon irgend einen guten Grund haben, oder?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Uuuuuh!
Auf der Suche nach zugkräftigen Bildern und Fachartikeln hab ich SCHLIMME Apparate gesehen:

Man darf halt nicht nach "Hydrozyklon" suchen, sondern nach "Vortex"
und schon befindet man sich in der Sektion, 
wo pseudofunktionelles Design und markige Sprüche ausgefeilte Konstruktionen ersetzt;
da stehen munter diverse Rohre in die Zyklonströmung
und manche stopfen sogar Filtermaterial in die Tonne!

Da sollten wir uns besser am professionellen Segment orientieren.
(Habt ihr auf den Link in meinem vorigen Beitrag geklickt?)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Liebe Bastelfreunde,

mir macht es ebenso Spaß, das Projekt hier mit Euch zu durchdenken.

@schwarzer Peter, Mit der Regentonne und dem Trichter ist nicht Dein ernst. Wahrscheinlich viel zu einfach für Dich :smoki
Also: Regentonne Boden Weg, Vertikal ein V reinsägen und die Sägestellen zusammenschrauben, oben und unten gerade sägen = Trichter. 

Oder eine Platte kaufen als Trichter biegen verschrauben, schön machen = Trichter

Ich denk das war schlicht zu einfach 

Jetzt zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen. 
Wikipedia beschreibt es recht gut:
Durch den tangentialen Eintritt in das zylindrische Segment wird die Flüssigkeit auf eine Kreisbahn gezwungen und strömt in einem abwärtsgerichteten Wirbel nach unten. Durch die Verjüngung im konischen Segment kommt es zu einer Verdrängung von Volumen nach innen und zu einem Aufstau im unteren Bereich des Konus, was zur Bildung eines inneren, aufwärtsgerichteten Wirbels führt, der durch den Vortex-Finder bzw. die Oberlauföffnung entweicht. Ziel ist die Abscheidung der spezifisch schwereren Fraktion (z. B. Feststoff) an der Wand des Zyklons und somit der Austrag durch den Unterlauf, während die spezifisch leichtere Fraktion durch den Oberlauf entweicht.

Also der Trichter muß sein.

Eine Anomalie des Trenneffektes ist folgender:
Eine weitere auftretende Anomalie ist der sog. Fish-Hook-Effekt, dessen Herkunft noch nicht restlos aufgeklärt ist. Er bezieht sich auf einen Anstieg der Trenngradkurve im Feinkornbereich, über den Wert des Volumenstromverhältnisses hinaus. Neuere Untersuchungen deuten darauf hin, dass es sich hierbei um Partikel-Interaktionen handelt, bei denen feine Partikel im „Fahrwasser“ grober Partikel mitgerissen werden.

Das ist was für den schwarzen Peter. 

Man müßte den ganzen Kram vorher verklumpen. Wenn vor dem Filter eine rauhe Oberfläche ist, würden die kleinen Partikel ersteinmal hängen bleiben und wenn Sie groß genug sind mit der Strömung mitgerissen. Idee Nr. 1 


Grüße ersteinmal


Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Peter,

hast mal wieder Bahnhof verstanden!

Natürlich muß der Abfluß zentral angeordnet sein.


in etwa so.
Da es komunizierende Wasserstände sind, braucht auch keine Förderhöhe berücksichtigt werden.
 , 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Nicolai,

geniale Pumpenanordnung. 
Die kommunizierenden Wasserstände lösen das Problem mit dem oberen Ablauf. 
Und ist obendrein einfacher zu bauen. 

Was ich noch nicht gelöst habe, wie bekomme ich den Einlaf fest und dicht mit einer Regentonne verbunden?  Mir ist das jetzt erst aufgefallen, würde das Rohr gerade in die Tonne gehen wirds verschaubt und fertig, aber dieser Einlauf???

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Pumpe ist doch nicht so gut? Wenn mann saugt, saugt man evtl. den Filtereffekt weg?
Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ahhh! 
DAS hat ***!
Bisschen viel Kurven, 
aber wenn die schön rund sind,
wird das schon ausreichend strömen!
Statt des Mammuts kann da auch die Rohrpumpe rein.

Zu Thomas Idee mit dem Vergrößern der Partikel:
Genau das macht ein Flockungs(hilfs)mittel,
aber das mag ich nicht in meinem Teich.
(Ich mag nämlich das tierische Plankton!)

Ob man saugt oder drückt, ist weitgehend wurst:
Entscheidend ist die Druckdifferenz,
aber beim Drücken häckselt man klein,
was zum Abscheiden besser groß geblieben wäre!

Zum Trichter:
Ich überleg schon eine Aluminium-Schweisskonstruktion
- noch auf fiktivem Level - die Idee ist noch nicht ausgegoren genug.
Der tangentiale Einlauf ist mittelmäßig schwierig:
Das Loch muss ellipisch sein, aber nicht so lang, wie man vielleicht zuerst glaubt;
nur die HÖHE muss genau passen bzw. stramm sitzen!
Dasteckt man jetzt das schräg abgeschittene (45° wird reichen) Rohr durch
und schraubtt (Senkkopfschrauben) dessen lange Seite an die Seitenwand der Tonne.
Die gegenüberliegende Seite wird dadurch zu einer strömungsgünstigen Hutze verformt.
Die WIRKLICHE Schwierigkeit ist, einen Kleber zu finden, der die Kunsstoffe sicher und dicht verklebt,
wobei PVC mit Tangit SUPER verklebbar ist, aber bei der Tonne mach ich mir Sorgen!
Spricht für den Alu-Schweiss-Trichter ...


----------



## Nikolai (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,

im Sanitärzubehör gibt es Gummitüllen zum Anschluß von WC-Spülungen oder Trapse. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kannst Du auch schräg durchführen. Vielleicht kannst Du damit etwas anfangen. Vielleicht kannst Du auch mit einem Heißluftgebläse Deine Tonne an der Stelle entsprechend verformen.
Bist Du sehr geschickt, könntest Du ein Formstück anfertigen und tangential ankleben.  Das wäre natürlich das Beste, aber schwierig.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Bastelfreunde,

bei mir kommt auch nix in den Teich, das ist Jahrelang auf Qualität getrimmtes Wasser, da kommt mir nix rein, mein Teichwasser ist heilig. 

Also was tun wir, wenn wir nur grob abscheiden können. 

@ schwarzer Peter mit dem saugen und pumpen glaub ich Dir nicht ganz, aber ich stelle mir einen Staubsauger vor und wenn der saugt is alles weg. Ich denke einpumpen ist besser (aus der Verklumpungskammer??? In meinem Fall ist halt wichtig zu sehen, das die Leistung nicht konstant ist. Heißt in der Anlaufphase wird alles direkt abgesagt. Wenn ich Pumpe entsteht langsam der Strudel, würde ich meinen.

Güße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Der Strudel entsteht durch das Einströmen des Wassers durch den tangential angeflanschten Einlass
und das tut es wenn´s reingepumpt wird genauso 
wie wenn´s reingesaugt wird.

Ich habe mir schon einige gekaufte Teich-Vortexe angesehen
und bei ALLEN arbeitete die Pumpe im Reinwasserbereich NACH dem Filter,
was ja auch nicht zuletzt ihrer Lebensdauer und Wartungsarmut zugute kommt.
Außerdem müssen wir doch versuchen, angesaugte große Partikel möglichst groß zu lassen
und wenn die z.B. durch eine KReiselpumpe fahren,
sind sie das sicher nimmer!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ja, ich galub Dir das, wenn die Pumpe 24 Std in der Dose steckt. Wenn es aber 4 min pumpt, 2 min steht, 3 min pumpt, 8 min steht, 30 min pumpt, 20 min steht, ist alles nicht konstant. 

Vernachlässigen wir das  einfach, wir brauchen große Klumpen aber wie?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Wenn´s nicht genug bläst, 
muss eben das Mammut blasen;
kommt wieder der Wind,
dreh ma´s ab!

Die Partikel SIND zum großen Teil am Anfang groß (Laub, Blütenblätter, Samen,...);
die skimmen wir ab und konzentrieren sie oben im Zyklon.
Dort kann man sie mit einem Kescher rausschöpfen.

Die Flankerln bestehen u.a. aus Einzeller-Klumpen um irgendwelche Reste;
DIE sollen sich als Mulm unten sammeln.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ha ha,

wir faulen Säcke mit dem Käscher am Zyklon, das ich nicht lache...

Die müssen weg, ohne Käscher, ich hab zwar gerad keine Idee, aber Diese ist wichtig zu entwickeln.

Geh jetzt schlafen

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

So, ich habe drüber geschlafen.

Warum eigentlich vorher abskimmen? Die großen Flankerln gehören auch unten in die Kiste. 

Außerdem ist das für die wünschenswerte Anomalie wichtig, das die Großen die Kleinen mitreißen. 

Sorge habe ich nicht um die Sachen, die man abkächern kann sondern um die, die man nicht kächern kann. 

Vieleicht haut das mit dem Sammelbehälter so gar nicht hin???

Skizze, was ich meine:
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Nö,nö:
Der Skiimmer ist bei mir der Filter-EINLAUF!
Der soll alles Schwimmende einschlürfen und in den Skimmer befördern,
wo sich´s aufkonzentriert und leicht entfernbar wird.
Das 1x alle 2 Tage rauszukäschern, ist das wenigste.

Ich habe ja bisher immer Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen als Filtersubstrat benutzt und die regelmäßig beerntet;
die Putzerei fiel somit weg und wurde duch Absicheln der Pflanzen und sie zu kompostieren ersetzt.
Jetzt würde ich aber gern das Herbstlaub und vor allem die Marillen-Blütenblätter gleich aus dem Kreislauf entfernen,
bevor´s noch vermorchtelt und wieder in erntbare Pflanzen umgesetzt ist.

Die Idee mit dem Behälter unter dem Zyklon gefällt mir sehr gut,
nur sollte seine Entleerung unbedingt auch automatisiert ablaufen,
sonst wird das eine Schweinearbeit, das zu putzen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Achso, Du meinst den normalen Skimmer, ich dachte Du willst direkt vor dem Filter rumskimmen,
Mit der Reinigung finde ich ja gerade denkbar einfach, Schieber unten an die Tonne und alle paar Wochen öfnnen, das Umfeld düngen, fertig. 


Pflanzen sind auch mein Filtersubstrat, aber ich ernte nicht, doch im Herbst und Frühjahr.
Siehste, ein Bild von den Mörtelkisten wollte ich noch machen.

Dem Ablauf würde ich ersteinmal eine Strumpfhose überstülpen, um zu sehen was mit den kleinen Partikeln passiert. Und so ein Strumpfhosensack ist auch immer mal schnell gelehrt fals er sich füllen sollte (was ich denke, schaun wir mal)

Achso, warum willst Du den Trichter aus alu machen? Ist aus meiner Sicht viel schwieriger, den richtig rund zu biegen, keine beulen drin zu haben usw. Irgendeine Plaste gebogen bleibt immer schön in Form.  Und wenn Du eine einfache Regentonne nimmst ist Sie sogar schon vorgeformt.

Grüße



Thomas


----------



## luci (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ja schon im ersten fred mal mit diskutiert, aber hier stellt sich einen die Frage wollt ihr allen Ernstes den Vortex neu erfinden, mit all seinen Nachteilen? 

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Luci,

Schön. das Du wieder dabei bist.

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe noch gar nicht geschaut, was der Markt hergibt. Es ist einfach so entstanden. 

Welche Nachteile siehst Du? 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

... vieleicht weil die Kauffilter zwischen 600 und 2000 Euro kosten und man durch geschicktes anordnen von Regentonnen das selbe erreichen kann?

Vieleicht auch, weil die Werkzeuge in der Garage immer mal eingesetzt werden müssen?

Vieleicht auch nur, weil es Spaß macht was zu friemeln anstatt nur in den Laden zu gehen und zu kaufen...

Verklumpumpungs und Feinfilteridee:

 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Vielleicht auch, weil man´s wissen will
und nicht nur vorgekaute pseudofunktionelle Hardware mit Schwächen einsetzen will.
(Einen Luftheber für den Teich muss man auch selber bauen ...
... hoppla! EINMAL hab ich sowas schon gesehen - um 800 € !)

Die käuflichen Vortexe sind alle sehr "pummelig" 
und nicht so gertenschlank wie die Industriellen;
glaubt´s ihr nicht, dass das einen tieferen Grund hat?

@Thomas:
Ich fürchte, der Strumpfhosenfilter wird im Nu zu sein,
aber die schieberinduzierte Reinigung gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Die Reinigung der Strumpfhose wäre aber denkbar einfach. 
Einfach abkratzen, fertig, da die dann größeren Flankerln in der Tonne landen.

Oder man läßt eine Bürste mikreiseln, die immer fein putzt???


Durch die Spitze Anorndnung könnte es aber auch selbstreinigend sein, was ich glaube. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo zusammen,

Also die käuflichen meine ich auch nicht es existieren genug Bauanleitungen wie man die Dinger aus Regentonnen bastelt. Der kostet im einfachsten Fall keine 30 Eus. Wasser wird im oberen Drittel tangential eingeleitet und mittig so weit oben wie möglich ausgetragen. Feine Schwebestoffe lassen sich nur bei entsprechender Größe absorbieren, die fangen wirklich erst ab Durchmesser 1,3 m oder mehr an richtig zu wirken. Es gibt keine Nass Trockentrennung, der Moder bleibt im System und wenn keine Reinigungsvorrichtung ( zB. Ablaß) vorhanden ist (was dann auch gern vergessen wird) stinkt das irgendwann gewaltig gen Himmel. Systembedingt gehen die mühsam Abgeskimmten Verunreinigungen in die nächste Stufe.



> Vieleicht auch nur, weil es Spaß macht was zu friemeln anstatt nur in den Laden zu gehen und zu kaufen...



Basteln ist doch ok, habe bei mir auch alles selbergemacht aus was wohl, Regentonnen und habe sogar ein Tf darin untergebracht der 1a Funktioniert, der hat mich komplett rund 250 Eus gekostet. Versuch mal einen Tf für den 10fachen Preis zu bekommen komplett, installiert und funktionierend, da könnteste schon Probleme mit der Kohle bekommen. Also erzähl mir nix von Basteln.

@ dsp



> Vielleicht auch, weil man´s wissen will
> und nicht nur vorgekaute pseudofunktionelle Hardware mit Schwächen einsetzen will.



Könnte von mir stammen.



> (Einen Luftheber für den Teich muss man auch selber bauen ...
> ... hoppla! EINMAL hab ich sowas schon gesehen - um 800 € !)



Wo?



> Die käuflichen Vortexe sind alle sehr "pummelig"
> und nicht so gertenschlank wie die Industriellen;
> glaubt´s ihr nicht, dass das einen tieferen Grund hat?



Die pummeligen sind meines Erachtens für Schwerkraft die schlanken für Druckbetrieb. In Schwerkraft wirst du niemals so hohe Drehzahlen erreichen. Mach dich über Schauberger schlau, der Ami holt mit so was ähnlichen Eisenionen aus dem Wasser, bei glaube 5000 u/min.

@Thomas



> Oder man läßt eine Bürste mikreiseln, die immer fein putzt???



machs nicht so kompliziert, 3-4 Hände voll __ Schnecken sind billiger, viel effektiver und wirbeln keinen Dreck auf.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hi Luci,

die Idee mit den Schnecken ist nicht verkehrt, aber nicht unbedingt meine Varinate. 
Aber folgende Idee: einfach eine Kugel oben rein, welches durch die Strömung immer wieder gegen die Strumphose klopft. So wird die Sammlung an diversen immer wieder auf den Weg geschickt.

Bauanleitungen..., naja... Was ich gefunden habe, bin ich froh, das wir hier drüber gesprochen haben.

Wie schon gesagt, ich denke nicht über einen Koifischteichfilter nach, sondern über einen Filter, der auch bei Windkraft funktioniert. 
Von daher stehen halt keine 100 - 200 Watt zur verfügung, sondern im Höchstfall 50?? 
Man weiß es nicht und ich kann eine Luftpumpe nicht in Watt umrechnen. 

Im Moment neige ich dazu, das Ganze per Strom aufzubauen, die Funktionalität zu testen un dan ein Windrad dazu oder eben nicht. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Na, ich weiss  nicht ... der Wind KANN schon ganz ordentlich dran ärmeln!
Dann zyklont´s auf´s Heftigste, aber das hält der ja locker aus 
und funktioniert dann vielleicht sogar besser?

@ __ Schnecken:
Bitte KEINE Posthorn- oder Tellerschnecken - die haben einen "schlechten" Wasserwiderstand.
Viel besser wären Napfschnecken - die bremsen überhaupt fast nicht!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hi schwarzer Peter,

der Wind kann schon ganz ordentlich ärmeln.

Bevor ich darüber nachgedacht habe hatte ich das Gefühl, der ärmelt immer ordentlich. 

Seit ich darüber nachdenke merke ich das es nicht soo häufig ärmelt. 

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## jochen (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hi,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> @ __ Schnecken:
> Bitte KEINE Posthorn- oder Tellerschnecken - die haben einen "schlechten" Wasserwiderstand.
> Viel besser wären Napfschnecken - die bremsen überhaupt fast nicht!



oder nehmt Rennschnecken, jepp die gibt`s...

die sind bestimmt windschlüpfig...




schönes WE,

Jochen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Ha,
heute hatte ich die Idee, wie ich das Windrad lagere. Ich habe das lange überlegt und bei einer langweiligen Autobahnfahrt kam mir die Idee.
Ich zersäge ein altes Fahrrad und nutze des Tretlager incl. Kettenblatt zum Anbringen der Rotorblätter. Die Hinteradnabe zur Übersetzung. 
Dann habe ich ein Windrad mit 21 Gängen Coool wa? Nein, der Vorteil ist, ich kann mit den Übersetzungen einfach rumexperimentieren. 

Vom Rahmen werde ich nur den unteren Teil nutzen und auf die gewünschte Länge bringen. 

Sehr genial, bin stolz auf mich. Der Bastelkram hält sich in Grenzen und das mit 21 Gängen...

Zur Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau:
Luci hats schon angesprochen und findet das lustig, aber ich arbeite darn.

Ich will wenn das erste Windrad funktionieren sollte ein 2. auf einem Dach in der Nähe des Brunnens installieren. Mit diesem Windrad müßte ich nichteinmal 0,138888889 Liter Wasser pro Minute fördern (also nichtmal ein Schnappsglas voll) um 200l in 24 Stunden zum auffüllen des Teiches zu bekommen. Und dann wäre Sie ereicht, die Eierlegende Wollmilchau, der stromlose Teich.

Ersteinmal muß ich aber den Abenteuerspielplatz für meine Tochter bauen, wär blöd, wenn Sie mit 20 dort spielen kann.. (Auch einschönes und nerviges Projekt)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas!
Das mit dem Fahrrad ist eine gute Idee:
Hält viel aus (für niedertouriges Windrad wie z.B. Savonius),
hat relativ wenig Reibung (Kettenkasten bauen, damit´s nicht daufregnet!),
die Schaltung ist praktisch und es kostet trotzdem nichts.

Zur eilerlegenden Wollmilchsau:
Sowas macht man mit einem vielflügeligen Windrad,
das vorteilhafterweise bei schwachem Wind ein gutes Drehmoment liefert,
und bei strkem Wind recht zügig an Wirkungsgrad verliert.
Damit treibt man eine Kolbenpumpe (Plunger-) an,
wie im Wilden Westen tausendfach geübt.
(laaange Pleuelstange vorsehen!)
... einfach ein bissl gockeln!


----------



## Nikolai (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Thomas,

ich hatte mir auch schon ähnliches überlegt. Als Windrad hatte ich ein komplettes Hinterrad angedacht. Die Speichen sind so angeordnet, daß sie bei entsprechender Bespannung, angestellte Flügel ergeben. Durch die Anordnung: Hinterrad --> Kettenrad, bekommst Du eine Untersetzung und damit ein hohes Drehmoment. Damit könntest Du auch bei leichtem Wind z.B. eine Luftpumpe antreiben. Es müßte allerdings der Freilauf blockiert werden. Bei Deiner Variante: Kettenrad --> Hinterrad, hast Du eine große Übersetzung. Das Windrad wird nur schwer anlaufen. Dafür bekommst Du eine hohe Drehzahl, die für den Antrieb einer Propellerpumpe oder einem Generator sicher vorteihaft ist.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hi Nikolai,

Du bist im Windradfieber, super. 
Mit dem Hinterrad hast Du recht, dass habe ich irgendwo mal gesehen. Sehr einfach zu machen aber es sieht sch... aus. Wenn wir sowas angehen muß es ein profesionelles Design haben. Da das Windrad nicht in irgendeiner Ecke versteckt werden kann muß es wirklich schick und professionell aussehen. 

@Peter und Nicolai

Die Übersetzungen habe ich noch nicht so genau betrachtet, evtl. müsste man nochmal übersetzen. Der Aufbau mit dem Windrad am Kettenblatt wäre einfach. 
Wenn man nur wüßte, was so ein Windrad (bei mir) leistet... 

Aber so einfach ist das Ganze dann vieleicht doch nicht. 
Wenn man schon 21 Gänge am Windrad hat muß eigentlich ein Automatikschaltung her, zumindest für das kleine Ritzel. Ideen wie es gehen könnte habe ich noch nicht.
Evtl. mit einem Tacho oder per Fliehkraft. 
(Ich wills gleich vorwegnehmen, evtl. wird das Ganze so aufwendig oder so störanfällig, dass es keinen Sinn macht.) aber man kann ja mal drüber sprechen. Evtl. ist das Ein Thema für Peters Technikerforum, "Automatik fürs Fahrrad". Dann muß man allen erklären, warum man zu faul ist den Hebel zu bedienen...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## VolkerN (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Bei heise.de (ein Forum das mit meinem Beruf "IT" zu tun hat) habe ich einen interessanten Artikel ueber ein junges Unternehmen entdeckt das ein Windrad (sozusagen fuer den Hausgebrauch) entwickelt hat:

http://www.heise.de/tr/artikel/Junge-Windenergie-1153953.html



Bei optimaler Ausbeute werden bis zu 800 Watt generiert. Da fiel mir sofort der Teich ein. Eine solche Energieleistung duerfte bei Vielen einen Grossteil des Strombedarfs decken. Sicher, neben dem Windrad waeren auch noch Akkus in die Kalkulation mit einzubeziehen ...und natuerlich steht Wind auch nicht immer zur Verfuegung (unser Grundstueck waere durchaus interessant da es auf einem Huegel liegt).  

Ich moechte damit auch nicht sagen das man sofort in ein neues Windrad auf dem eigenen Grundstueck investieren soll. Aber die Idee find ich sehr reizvoll. Die Abmessungen des Teils sind auch sehr ueberschaubar. 

...werde das bestimmt weiter beobachten. Die Energieausbeute wird bei Weiterentwicklung der Technik sicherlich noch optimiert.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft die Zweite*

Hallo Volker,

wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe sind die 800 Watt bei 30 m Höhe (warscheinlich in der Nordsee). Die Produktfotos sind immer am Boden, was den Eindruck erweckt, die Dinger produzieren am Boden 800 Watt. 

Persönlich glaube ich auf keinen Fall an diese Ausbeute, zumal die Rotorfläche eher klein ist. 

Die Konstruktion zur Sturmsicherung ist sicher interessant, die Leistungsdaten sicher nur ein Werbefeldzug eines dynamischen Jungunternehmers. 

Verfolgen kann man's ja.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

